# Looking for good public numbers



## Panhandle vandal (May 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a good source or file for public numbers? Thanks Chris


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

MBT has a slew of them. County board has some as well.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The Escambia County GPS number list is accurate: http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/Bureau...cuments/ArtificialreefMASTERlist31Jan2011.pdf

I have not had luck with the MBT numbers I have tried:
http://www.mbtdivers.com/GPS Numbers.htm


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with WhackUm. I think many of the MBT numbers were converted from old Loran numbers and the conversions don't work too well. They can be off by a mile or more I have heard. Someone told me the MBT numbers that list the depth are accurate because they have been actually visited and someone dove them. I can not verify that though.


----------

